# Attn: Brad @ Nemesis



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Are you ever going to fix the website? I've been wanting to read about your tuned forks. I'd say it's time to fire your hosting company if they're having problems restoring from tape.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I can probably answer a few questions so long as it's not regarding the technical or "how-to" aspect of the forks as I haven't seen the kit itself nor tore apart one(I'll probably have a look inside mine when I get it.)

Oh and answer your PMs Brad please!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah i havent gotten any responses from him either, best bet is by phone, but he hasnt been picking that up either. hes alive, f0ggy saw him yesterday.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> yeah i havent gotten any responses from him either, best bet is by phone, but he hasnt been picking that up either. hes alive, f0ggy saw him yesterday.


I talked a whole half-hour with him on the phone yesterday from 9:30to 10PM EST, had to hang up because he was about to cross a toll-booth and a big bridge(wonder where he was by then). I wonder what the long distance charges will look like haha!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

haha yeah that explains it, i called him at 9 45 so w/e


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

everyone chill, Brads super busy now so give him some time to catch up, hes got like 30 people asking him questions all at once, and the z1 he can put it down to 65 80 and 100 and puts beter dampening into it which marzocchi should have done in the first place, weight is around 6 lbs


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah guys, like f0ggy said Brad is incredibly busy right now. His company is moving forward really fast. It takes alot of work to manage a company. On top of managing it takes even more work to build the bikes. Give him some time.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Indeed.. though I work with a custom builder here in Colorado, Mike is always busy doing somthing, even with the most simplistic tasks like dropping off headtubes at the shop to get the company logo machined in. 

For us, its going to take off once we get our DH rig, Trial, 29', DJ, and whatever else we can muster up. 

Then I get to try and break them...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> Are you ever going to fix the website? I've been wanting to read about your tuned forks. I'd say it's time to fire your hosting company if they're having problems restoring from tape.


I have been putting off switching the hosting service and putting the new site up for the past few weeks , there have been other things that needed to be done around the shop .
You will see what I have been working on the past few weeks at SeaOtter , the new site should be up and running soon sorry for the delay we have something pretty cool planned for the launch .

Thanks for the continued support everyone :thumbsup: 
-Brad


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> everyone chill, Brads super busy now so give him some time to catch up, hes got like 30 people asking him questions all at once


Thanks Eric !!
Yea I drive down to deliver Foggy's bike yesterday and EVERYONE sends me PM's and emails asking were the F I am .... HANGING OUT WITH FOGGY !!
He showed me some secret trails , we hung out in the rain , had some fun in the .:R32 in the rain on twisty roads , got burgers at the counter and checked out the hot waitresses with nice accessories  and went to the bad ass bike shop in HMB . 
After leaving Foggy's palatial beach front pad I drove into downtown S.F. had some more fun in the .:R32 , got gas and headed home , as soon as I got on the freeway getting ready to gun it through traffic Ian calls me from Quebec ! Holy long distance !!
We talk for a wile as I'm driving through the bay bridge and over into Berkley then I had to let him go when I got to Bencia at the toll booth , after paying my $4 to cross I just wanted to go home and sleep , so it was 85mph in the fast lane the whole way home , some Jetta tried to play around but I lost him around Davis , then some girl in a Honda tried the same S I lost her in about 3sec I just cant be bothered with stupid people on the roads .

Well that's the report of what Brad did yesterday :skep:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

holy crap! I wanna get a burger at the counter!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Thanks Eric !!
> Yea I drive down to deliver Foggy's bike yesterday and EVERYONE sends me PM's and emails asking were the F I am .... HANGING OUT WITH FOGGY !!
> He showed me some secret trails , we hung out in the rain , had some fun in the .:R32 in the rain on twisty roads , got burgers at the counter and checked out the hot waitresses with nice accessories  and went to the bad ass bike shop in HMB .
> After leaving Foggy's palatial beach front pad I drove into downtown S.F. had some more fun in the .:R32 , got gas and headed home , as soon as I got on the freeway getting ready to gun it through traffic Ian calls me from Quebec ! Holy long distance !!
> ...


I want a burger now because of you.

Warning: An unbuilt Nemesis Project frame in your room while you do homework is a great source of ADD.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Ok, cool. Thanks everone, and sorry if I came off as rude in my OP.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

oooo i cant wait for sea otter, i still need to enter for DH



snaky69 said:


> Warning: An unbuilt Nemesis Project frame in your room while you do homework is a great source of ADD.


yep, but try a full built yeti at the foot of your bed while trying to sleep/homework, pure hell

what would be worse is u had both


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

damnnnn brad, you have officially taken over these forums.

good job haha


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> damnnnn brad, you have officially taken over these forums.
> 
> good job haha


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


>


I agree.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Thanks Eric !!
> Yea I drive down to deliver Foggy's bike yesterday and EVERYONE sends me PM's and emails asking were the F I am .... HANGING OUT WITH FOGGY !!
> He showed me some secret trails , we hung out in the rain , had some fun in the .:R32 in the rain on twisty roads , got burgers at the counter and checked out the hot waitresses with nice accessories  and went to the bad ass bike shop in HMB .
> After leaving Foggy's palatial beach front pad I drove into downtown S.F. had some more fun in the .:R32 , got gas and headed home , as soon as I got on the freeway getting ready to gun it through traffic Ian calls me from Quebec ! Holy long distance !!
> ...


haha, sounds like a party


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

defenitely. dude ian, you just need to cover it with a blanket and forget about it until canada defrosts or get on the ADD patch or some effin ritalin. my bike is ugly enough it makes me do my work, its like looking in a gas staition bathroom and beathing in e coli.  my rear wheel blew up yesterday trying to get a video line done. i got cocky and tried to bunnyhop 360 a 4 foot wall and blew up. i am now missing one spoke, and i have 2 dead spokes and the rest of them are loose. anyone have a rear wheel? welll... i got a video line yesterday, its a hill then a hop to a wall then a 180 off, hop up a 3 stair, barpin the 2 stair then flatground 180 and 180 barspin turnaround out. its hard and im missing the skin on my knuckles now. (and i got a switchblade) that is jeremys report of what he did


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> defenitely. dude ian, you just need to cover it with a blanket and forget about it until canada defrosts or get on the ADD patch or some effin ritalin. my bike is ugly enough it makes me do my work, its like looking in a gas staition bathroom and beathing in e coli.  my rear wheel blew up yesterday trying to get a video line done. i got cocky and tried to bunnyhop 360 a 4 foot wall and blew up. i am now missing one spoke, and i have 2 dead spokes and the rest of them are loose. anyone have a rear wheel? welll... i got a video line yesterday, its a hill then a hop to a wall then a 180 off, hop up a 3 stair, barpin the 2 stair then flatground 180 and 180 barspin turnaround out. its hard and im missing the skin on my knuckles now. (and i got a switchblade) that is jeremys report of what he did


Haha! At least you can ride... and 50 time better than me if you pulled all of that off. Oh well, I'll get better this summer, not factory team good, but good enough.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

bah its like 55 here today, its been sunny and pleasant and dry. perfect riding weather


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

bah, its -19 clowdy with a chance of snow....perfect "im sick" weather.

but on the reals....being sick sucks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

'tis -25C right now here, light snow, lots of wind. I'm freezing my ass off, literally.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> 'tis -25C right now here, light snow, lots of wind. I'm freezing my ass off, literally.


haha...looks like our cold spell last week drifted thatta way


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

free rider said:


> haha...looks like our cold spell last week drifted thatta way


You can have it back.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Haha! At least you can ride... and 50 time better than me if you pulled all of that off. Oh well, I'll get better this summer, not factory team good, but good enough.


eh it just takes time, i ride 6 days a week, prob helps it was 61º f and sunny today, but we're about to get punched in the face by your cold spell tomorrow night, wintry precip 1 inch we're outta school! as afr as that line im hoping the weather holds and if it does im riding with peter mills this weekend. siiiiiiick hopefully vids coming


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> eh it just takes time, i ride 6 days a week, prob helps it was 61º f and sunny today, but we're about to get punched in the face by your cold spell tomorrow night, wintry precip 1 inch we're outta school! as afr as that line im hoping the weather holds and if it does im riding with peter mills this weekend. siiiiiiick hopefully vids coming


I can only ride 4 months a year because of school and snow, If I'm lucky I'll be able to ride for 5 months this year. I guess that's why I progress so much each summer, I have to do it fast!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> You can have it back.


nah, it looks better on you anyway...the cold always makes our butts look big


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

free rider said:


> nah, it looks better on you anyway...the cold always makes our butts look big


It makes my sack look small, that's even worse.(sorry, this was a bit crude)

I can't wait for the summer.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I can only ride 4 months a year because of school and snow, If I'm lucky I'll be able to ride for 5 months this year. I guess that's why I progress so much each summer, I have to do it fast!


you canadicans!!!!! yeah living in the south has its benefits but you dont have to deal with riding djs and parks when its 100% humidity and 108 degrees. dude w ehave to have COOLERS for our pools, its pretty funny. as far as rididng goes though, we're realtively blessed although we dont have a huge scene you hafta drive an hour or so to get there where the mtbers are. hows the quebec scene?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> you canadicans!!!!! yeah living in the south has its benefits but you dont have to deal with riding djs and parks when its 100% humidity and 108 degrees. dude w ehave to have COOLERS for our pools, its pretty funny. as far as rididng goes though, we're realtively blessed although we dont have a huge scene you hafta drive an hour or so to get there where the mtbers are. hows the quebec scene?


Lots of tech urban riding to be done in the area(you should see what we call "old quebec", which is basically the city inside the fortifications, great tourist attraction and great fun to ride), there's two indoor skateparks that I'm aware of(the furthest one is 2½ hours away), mont sainte-anne, bromont, le relais, and others.

Then there's a few set of local DJs which require permission for access. There are a few small outdoor skateparks, although not many allow bikes. We just act nice and they end up letting us in.

Actually we do hit the 100's usually a week per year, sometimes two, but usually in the summer the temp ranges from(taking an approximate guess, you and your damn imperial system) high 70's to mid 90's.(From the end of june to mid august or so).

EDIT: This castle is part of old quebec


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> It makes my sack look small, that's even worse.(sorry, this was a bit crude)
> 
> I can't wait for the summer.


haha...i lol'ed


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

free rider said:


> haha...i lol'ed


That's always good


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Turns out I know exactly where htis shot was taken I and could probably replicate it.








Beautiful shot. If anyone wants to come over for a bit in the summer, I can show you all of this.









The saint-john gate(there are more, 7-8 more I think)









I cannot for the life of me find pictures of the cool riding spots...
Here's a pic of one area of riding(can't see because of the trees, but it's there.









Fun fun fun!









Okay, enough pics.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn Ian, that looks like some sweet riding up there. I'm probably coming up for a bit of the summer. I should defiantly bring my bike.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Damn Ian, that looks like some sweet riding up there. I'm probably coming up for a bit of the summer. I should defiantly bring my bike.


Shoot me a PM before you go and tell me where you'll be at. I'll make sure I show you around a bit.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I found videos for both skateparks I mentionned before. They both allow bikes

Central Park trois-rivière(1.5 hours from here) 




Orkus park in montréal(2.5 hours from here)


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> It makes my sack look small, that's even worse.(sorry, this was a bit crude)
> 
> I can't wait for the summer.


dude you f*cked us over with bad weather. 30s and raining. that is NOT february!!!!! it should be 80 and sunny dammit!!!!! dude but seriously i was gonna ride with peter i had a full weekend of riding and sh*t planned. oh well monster jam aint that bad. on the topic of brad's forks, i know he lowers 4x wc dual air and if you want he puts a doppio air cartridge in. he also lowers 66's ( i think) and of course z1 sport and i thought the z1 light aginin im not sure. if i were you id check the team nemesis project myspace or pm him on RM or here
Jeremy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> dude you f*cked us over with bad weather. 30s and raining. that is NOT february!!!!! it should be 80 and sunny dammit!!!!! dude but seriously i was gonna ride with peter i had a full weekend of riding and sh*t planned. oh well monster jam aint that bad. on the topic of brad's forks, i know he lowers 4x wc dual air and if you want he puts a doppio air cartridge in. he also lowers 66's ( i think) and of course z1 sport and i thought the z1 light aginin im not sure. if i were you id check the team nemesis project myspace or pm him on RM or here
> Jeremy


You are still over the freezing point, quit yer blubberin' :thumbsup: 

Right now here we're sitting around -15C with some small snowflakes coming down. I hear there's a big snow storm coming our way, which means gale force winds and at least a foot of snow.

I hate rain, but I like it more than snow.(when I want to ride my bike that is).

Edit: That is 5F, you americans are crazy with your farenheit scale. At least celsius is related to something we all know, water!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Quit your whining all of ya  we got dumped with 2 feet of snow last night.  Its still coming down too


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Quit your whining all of ya  we got dumped with 2 feet of snow last night.  Its still coming down too


I think the same 2 feet is pouring down on us right now...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I think the same 2 feet is pouring down on us right now...


Hahaha no, were still getting it


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

hahaha its like 45 here and sunny now so like 15 c or so and ian i come up to quebec on occasion ill shoot you a line


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> hahaha its like 45 here and sunny now so like 15 c or so and ian i come up to quebec on occasion ill shoot you a line


Sounds good. Do you like 4x? I'll show you that track I like a lot, free to use too! I'll probably be putting some shovel time into it to help the builders out this year.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Mantoba just set some records last week. -50C With the wind chill, thats about -58F. As of right now we continue to get temperatures of -30 to -40, lots of school has been cancelled though  ahah. Id defantly go to Quebec if I knew more French. To bad I sucked at french in school, I just couldn't get how every object was either masculine or femenine and all the crazy stuff like that, dam frenchies


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

trevorh said:


> Mantoba just set some records last week. -50C With the wind chill, thats about -58F. As of right now we continue to get temperatures of -30 to -40, lots of school has been cancelled though  ahah. Id defantly go to Quebec if I knew more French. To bad I sucked at french in school, I just couldn't get how every object was either masculine or femenine and all the crazy stuff like that, dam frenchies


This is what is falling on our heads right now.

My driveway(this is all fresh snow you see in the background, I had shoveled it down to the asphalt yesterday)









Without the flash, up the street(I sharpened the image all the way to hell and back because the snow is so thick it is dimming even the street lights, every little "grain" in the picture is a snowflake)


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

eh i froze my ass off and did some simple sh!t today, it was like 40 (southern boy genes can't help it) it was colddddd and it was blowing 30 in my face


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> This is what is falling on our heads right now.
> 
> My driveway(this is all fresh snow you see in the background, I had shoveled it down to the asphalt yesterday)
> 
> ...


WOW now thats snow


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> WOW now thats snow


There is a foot to a foot and a half of fresh new snow in the streets, I was in knee deep to the convenience store to buy some cigars(the same convenience store I picked up my bike from)


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> eh i froze my ass off and did some simple sh!t today, it was like 40 (southern boy genes can't help it) it was colddddd and it was blowing 30 in my face


ya, it was like -25 with the wind chill, i rode to work and it was pretty bad


----------



## I'm Doss (Dec 31, 2006)

The weather is lovely here in Santa Cruz, not too warm.... not too cold, not too rainy, not too sunny, perfect riding weather year round....sorry bout the snow guys!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dude shut up doss,not cool!!!!! it was 19 here this morning,no riding today and im getting a crazy chest cold to top thingsoff. blah. hey brad, is there a way i could get an absolutely SLAMMED z1 at like 50mm like the one you made for anson wellington? just curious


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> dude shut up doss,not cool!!!!! it was 19 here this morning,no riding today and im getting a crazy chest cold to top thingsoff. blah. hey brad, is there a way i could get an absolutely SLAMMED z1 at like 50mm like the one you made for anson wellington? just curious


Heh, don't complain, I think it's around -5 or -10F around here as of now.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ahahaha its been bitter cold here, and windy but its a high of 47 today


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> ahahaha its been bitter cold here, and windy but its a high of 47 today


Oh yeah, I feel for you.. not :thumbsup:

Funny story: On the way to my girlfriends(had to walk a while to get to a bus stop) it was pretty good out, around -10C(do the conversion yourself) so it was pretty nice. The second I come to the bus stop to realize I missed the bus, the wind starts blowing bitter frickin' cold and it starts snowing, and to make matters worse, it was blowing in my face the whole time I walked. The second I got at my girlfriend's, it stopped.

The second I came out again a few hours later, it kicks in again, even colder!


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Oh yeah, I feel for you.. not :thumbsup:
> 
> Funny story: On the way to my girlfriends(had to walk a while to get to a bus stop) it was pretty good out, around -10C(do the conversion yourself) so it was pretty nice. The second I come to the bus stop to realize I missed the bus, the wind starts blowing bitter frickin' cold and it starts snowing, and to make matters worse, it was blowing in my face the whole time I walked. The second I got at my girlfriend's, it stopped.
> 
> The second I came out again a few hours later, it kicks in again, even colder!


its official, god hates the french...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> its official, god hates the french...


I'm doomed.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ahahahaha god loves the southerners, and southerners loe verybody and make iced tea syrup that will make everyone but us vomit. i love the south and to rub it in, look at that http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=27516


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Why do I feel guilty for absolutely loving winter? I'll be sad to see it go...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

It was 72 here yesterday , so sunny it felt like summer .

Snow ... Tahoe wisses it had snow


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> It was 72 here yesterday , so sunny it felt like summer .
> 
> Snow ... Tahoe wisses it had snow


Quit rubbing it in or I'll make sure something bad happens to your .:R32 when I come!:madman:

I'm going completely nuts. Not riding really does suck.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Quit rubbing it in or I'll make sure something bad happens to your .:R32 when I come!:madman:
> 
> I'm going completely nuts. Not riding really does suck.


Get a winter bike. I ride a fixed in the winter, it's fun.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> Get a winter bike. I ride a fixed in the winter, it's fun.


I don't have that kind of money as of now or I'd own a beater/winter bike. Anyways, with temps hovering around the -20 to -30(C or F, makes no matter at that point, it's cold.) even a winter bike would not see any use.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

duuuuudeeee 62 and sunny yesterday, and when i was walking the dog at 10 30 i was in a hoodie and shorts and it was 55. i love global warming!!!!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

heres what the weather was at 4 00, 9 45, and 10 15


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I don't have that kind of money as of now or I'd own a beater/winter bike. Anyways, with temps hovering around the -20 to -30(C or F, makes no matter at that point, it's cold.) even a winter bike would not see any use.


That's a pity. While not exactly exciting, there's something zen-like about riding across a frozen lake at midnight with temps below zero. (Farenheight)

Meh.. it's February, in Wisconsin, I'll take any "fun" I can get.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> Why do I feel guilty for absolutely loving winter? I'll be sad to see it go...


dont worry about it, i prefer spring and fall to winter, coz summer in NC means 108 with 2897986548763873456578% humidity and 90º with 9847864523897645870546872% humidity at night, we dont get a break!


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

How come the Nemesis website now says "defaced by RighterZ MBBS"?

Did it get hacked? 

And on a side note, yea you should focus 100% on getting the website back up. I don't know of a successful company these days without a working website. Its probably the most important thing for a growing bike company to have...otherwise how do potential customers find out about you.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

sheesh, i was wearing shorts on monday...it was mad warm this past weekend. it was 76F at 8PM when i picked my mom up at the airport its gotten a bit colder since though..only in the 60's   

(sorry i feel for all of you dealing with winter weather) get a bunch of people together and have a snow war.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> sheesh, i was wearing shorts on monday...it was mad warm this past weekend. it was 76F at 8PM when i picked my mom up at the airport its gotten a bit colder since though..only in the 60's
> 
> (sorry i feel for all of you dealing with winter weather) get a bunch of people together and have a snow war.


I don't know if you've had much snow in your life, but it is too cold for snow to be sticky to make snowballs.

It usually has to be above -8C or so for the snow to start sticking some.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's my front and backyard right now, just snowed a tad today. Theres about 3 feet everywhere, lol when you live in the country its kinda hard to have a winter bike becasue theres still no where to ride everything is either ice or snow.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

o i see a snow quarter coming? make a pump track dude!!!! and then ice it and ride it brakeless!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> make a pump track dude!!!! and then ice it and ride it brakeless!!!


That's like asking for broken teeth and testicles.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe I'll do that except instead of a bike I will wear hockey skates.... that almost seems like it would be really fun...maybe its just the canadian in me talking who knows


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

snaky69 said:


> That's like asking for broken teeth and testicles.


:lol: :lol: now that's all bad. ya i haven't delt with snow in a while except for going up to the mountains to ride the snow plank. i feel you though...i've had to deal with it before when i left CA for a while, just not quite as bad. too bad about the snowballs, otherwise i'd be all over that. i'll send some WARM weather vibes your way!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> :lol: :lol: now that's all bad. ya i haven't delt with snow in a while except for going up to the mountains to ride the snow plank. i feel you though...i've had to deal with it before when i left CA for a while, just not quite as bad. too bad about the snowballs, otherwise i'd be all over that. i'll send some WARM weather vibes your way!


i say we need to do a warm weather ride for snaky, just piss him off :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

trevorh said:


> Maybe I'll do that except instead of a bike I will wear hockey skates.... that almost seems like it would be really fun...maybe its just the canadian in me talking who knows


Being canadian rocks, being stuck in a canadian winter does not.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

it was 71º in nc today, i love global warming needles to say, i can ride my trials bike without the pads turning into soap bars and the fluid turning into slushies. ahahaha well i rode in this morning to school in a sleeveless t shirt and some 3/4 cut camos and was sweating at 9ish that is cool sh!t


----------

